Ask HN: What’s your list of sideprojects? - softwareqrafter
======
mattbgates
1)
[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com)
(2013)

2) [https://mypost.io](https://mypost.io) (2015)

3) [https://notetoread.com](https://notetoread.com) (2016)

4) [https://scamshare.com](https://scamshare.com) (2017)

5) [https://callmeprivate.com](https://callmeprivate.com) (2017)

6) [https://textmeprivate.com](https://textmeprivate.com) (2017)

\-----

1) website dedicated to understanding jobs, careers, and the workplace ( kind
of passionate about it )

2) a simple blog posting website that allows anyone to put up a webpage on the
internet in minutes

3) a simple self-destructive note service

4) a place to call out scammers and expose their emails and methods for
scamming people

5) call me private is great for individuals, entrepreneurs, startups, and
businesses alike -- it is a virtual number service that helps you mask your
phone numbers and look more professional (Show HN on 12/12:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15905375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15905375))

6) text me private is a SMS-only virtual number service that allows you to
maintain your privacy and anonymity while being able to send or receive texts
from whoever you want

i have about 5 more side projects in the works. instead of sleeping.. i am
always working on something! it is what i do!

------
vinrob92
1\. I made [http://www.manypixels.co](http://www.manypixels.co) last week - a
design service for bootstrapped startups (though we have one VC-funded startup
on board). Currently generates ~$3k weekly revenue (though I only have one
week worth of data).

2\. Today I launched
[http://www.getremotejobs.co](http://www.getremotejobs.co) (You pay a fixed
fee, we send you remote jobs) - I coded a few bots that actually search for
job offerings which are likely to accept remote and got a lot of success with
it as I was freelancing, so I decided to productize it and try to see if I
could have some passive income with it! Currently 0$ income for this one but
have not promoted it yet.

~~~
kzisme
How do you manage to create a product in one week and begin making ~3k a week?
What is that process like?

~~~
dawie
Why would you start a new project if your current one is making $3K a week?

~~~
jetti
Not OP but I saw OP's post on Reddit /r/Entrepreneur Basically the first
project is just a productized service which seems to be relatively hands off.

~~~
vinrob92
It's indeed hands off now (though I will be flying to Vietnam next week to
meet with the designers).

Short answer: I just want to try to build cool stuff and make money along the
way :-)

------
buliam
I made a GTA V cover maker app right around the time when GTA V came out. The
app allowed you to put your own images into a GTA V style cover (like this
[1]. And here's a custom cover made with the app [2]). The challenging part
about this was that there was no way to work with non-rectangular View on
Android, so I had to draw everything directly to the canvas. Because of that
there was also a lot of mucking around with low level bitmaps and matrix
transforms. That was the first app I made when I was learning Android
development.

Then I made a minimalist ToDo app for Android.

Next I made a public transit live timetable app to learn iOS, which was pretty
much dead on arrival when I released it, as the local transit company released
an app with all my features and more right before I released mine (I took way
too long to release that anyway). Neither of those is in the Play or App store
anymore.

Right now I am working on
[http://madewithreactnative.com](http://madewithreactnative.com) where I
interview developers and teams about their experience creating apps with React
Native.

I’ve also had started other side projects, most of which have never seen the
light of day however.

[1]
[https://media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/new...](https://media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/actual_1364906194.jpg)
[2] [https://i.imgur.com/M7AesBj.png?1](https://i.imgur.com/M7AesBj.png?1)

------
helen842000
1) [http://officehourscards.com](http://officehourscards.com) \- Launched in
Oct, digital and physical versions are selling pretty equally. It's for
startup teams to prepare for their accelerator interview or just get together
and learn more about their own product. Has been the most fun & most
profitable project.

2) [http://tinyhello.com](http://tinyhello.com) \- A gift site that started as
a Fiverr gig that got really good feedback.

3) [http://tkchecker.com](http://tkchecker.com) \- A simple WordPress plugin
built in 2015 aimed at writers.

I think in total I've got around 20+ side projects, I've got a Slack app for
volunteers that is the next to be finished. I try and use a different
technology each time or at least learn something different.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
TinyHello looks beautiful. May I ask how you design (UI/UX) these side
projects?

------
bhdzllr
1) Order Link ([http://www.orderlink.io/](http://www.orderlink.io/)), 2017:
Beta status, it is a web app and helps to process orders at events or in
restaurants with mobile devices in real time. Guests can also order with their
own mobile devices. Currently looking for real users and a way to ensure that
people are really at the location.

2) SU Grabern ([http://www.sugrabern.at/](http://www.sugrabern.at/)), 2017:
Website of local football (some would say soccer) club, quite simple and
minimal, but a lot of expansion potential.

3) Graberner GeschichteN
([https://www.grabernergeschichten.at/](https://www.grabernergeschichten.at/)),
2016: History documentation of my austrian community (video interviews),
videos in german with english subtitles. Created with a friend, maybe we do
another round in the future.

------
kehers
[https://suet.co](https://suet.co)
([https://github.com/kehers/suet](https://github.com/kehers/suet)) - Detailed
analytics and reporting for Mailgun transactional emails.

------
ecesena
(2015) [http://hasgluten.com](http://hasgluten.com), filtered list of gluten-
free ingredients in 5 languages

(2016) [https://priceeth.github.io](https://priceeth.github.io), my dashboard
to track prices

(2016)
[https://github.com/runwithmark/runwithmark.github.io](https://github.com/runwithmark/runwithmark.github.io),
still running 1mi/day, but runkeeper closed their api

(2017) [http://mempa.io](http://mempa.io), password manager, read more [1]

\--

[1] [https://medium.com/@0x0ece/mempa-a-modern-deterministic-
pass...](https://medium.com/@0x0ece/mempa-a-modern-deterministic-password-
manager-2c0f28fa108b)

------
roryisok
1) Poe ([http://getpoe.com](http://getpoe.com))

Distraction free writing app for Windows 10. Lots of neat tools for authors.
planning to go cross-platform soon

2) Flatnote ([http://roryok.com/flatnote](http://roryok.com/flatnote))

Simple Evernote / Onenote etc alternative which stores your files as plain
text / markdown files in a dropbox folder. Mobile versions coming soon

3) Various partially finished novels and short stories

------
jetti
Plsm - [https://github.com/jhartwell/plsm](https://github.com/jhartwell/plsm)
\- An Elixir library to generate Ecto models from existing databases

I'm working on a few other things now that aren't ready. First is a site that
allows you to test REST services from the browser. Think Postman but in the
browser.

Second is an Elixir library for the Chicago Metra Rail API.

------
sharmi
[https://www.niftyword.com](https://www.niftyword.com) A word exploration site
that shows words often used together, derived words, related words etc

[https://www.camerasforpros.com](https://www.camerasforpros.com) A site
cataloging most recommended camera gear on StackExchange and Reddit.

------
amerkhalid
Since I am always trying to decide between various side projects to work on
(and gadgets to choose from), I built a simple website that help me decide:
[https://HelpMeDecide.today](https://HelpMeDecide.today)

Not really finished because I got distracted with some other projects, but I
will finish it one day.

------
continuational
1) [https://github.com/Ahnfelt/react4s](https://github.com/Ahnfelt/react4s)

2) [https://github.com/Ahnfelt/funk](https://github.com/Ahnfelt/funk)

3) 4) 5) a game, a language, a db

React4s is React for Scala.js - with automatic shouldComponentUpdate.

Funk is a toy programming language which has been described as “functional
Smalltalk”.

------
dchuk
[https://engineered.at](https://engineered.at)

Feed Aggregator with HN/Reddit style front end. Haven't put much time into it
since deploying 6 months ago, hoping to do some work over the holidays. Next
step is summaries/excerpts from each post, and automated hash tagging using
some simple machine learning.

~~~
andrewhayter
sup bros!

------
jurgenwerk
[http://deadcoins.com](http://deadcoins.com) \- A list of dead crypto.

------
krapp
1) unfinished HN clone in Hack (probably dead)

2...n) Game dev projects in various degrees of disrepair[0], eventually
leading to... something.

[0][https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/gamedevprojects/src](https://bitbucket.org/kennethrapp/gamedevprojects/src)

------
someotheridiot
[https://rebrickable.com](https://rebrickable.com) \- A LEGO database that
shows you which sets you can build from your existing collection, also
includes thousands of fan-submitted designs.

------
abiduzz420
I am looking to write blogs from the stuff I learn daily about learning a
programming language called Clojure, simple hacks which I build and work on
Open source stuff. I'm planning to learn designing as well.

------
jwho82
[https://logmyhours.com](https://logmyhours.com) \- Time Tracking & Invoicing.
Hoping this one will replace my full-time job in 2018.

------
markfer
1) [https://www.recapped.io](https://www.recapped.io)

2)
[http://www.sellsomemore.com/coaching](http://www.sellsomemore.com/coaching)

------
jonathan-kosgei
[https://ipdata.co](https://ipdata.co) \- a Free IP Geolocation API I've been
working on the last few months

------
pigpen34
A service for monitoring cron jobs and scheduled tasks -
[https://www.cronalarm.com](https://www.cronalarm.com)

------
Random_Person
1) YouTube Channel

2) Board Game design/publication/editing

3) B2B SaaS solutions for Education

4) Woodworking

#3 is the most profitable, but I'm less passionate about it compared to 1 and
2.

~~~
jitendras
What exactly in "B2B SaaS solutions for Education"

~~~
Random_Person
I work in Education. There are a surprisingly small number of vendors that are
willing to do little projects in the space. When I hear "I wish we had
something to do X", I take notes and come back with offers to build X.
Recently, I've decided to make this my own Project as my employer is
shuttering it's doors in 6 months.

------
tmaly
[https://bestfoodnearme.com](https://bestfoodnearme.com) food dishes by
location.

------
matchmike1313
1) Automotive Analytics web app 2) Open swimming (in lake) tracker for swim
clubs (mobile web app)

------
SirLJ
1) Stock trading robots

2) see 1)

------
kyleblarson
Daily New York Times crossword.

